# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie's Special and General Election Results Thread (update: Massie WINS!)

## tsai3904

Polls in Kentucky's 4th Congressional District have closed (6pm ET).

Links to results:
http://www.politico.com/2012-electio.../House/2012/KY
http://www.kentucky.com/2012/11/06/2...-kentucky.html
http://results.enr.clarityelections....n/summary.html


General Election - 100% Reporting

Massie
186,026
62.1%

Adkins
104,730
35.0%

Lewis
8,673
2.9%



Special Election - 98.8% Reporting

Massie
172.889
60.1%

Adkins
104,805
36.4%

Lewis
9,909
3.4%

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Numbers coming in now. Thomas off to a commanding lead

http://www.politico.com/2012-electio.../House/2012/KY

----------


## Sola_Fide

Let the Massiecre begin!

----------


## tsai3904

General Election - 0% Reporting

Massie
181
63.3%

Adkins
101
35.3%

Lewis
4
1.4%

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

I know it is early but I am predicting a Massie victory!

----------


## Confederate

Massie
804
63%

Adkins
435
34%

Lewis
?
?%

----------


## tsai3904

General Election - 0% Reporting

Massie
804
63.4%

Adkins
435
34.3%

Lewis
30
2.4%

----------


## Confederate

Massie
1,075
63%

Adkins
596
35%

Lewis
?
?%

----------


## brandon

Looks like it's tightening up. Still not really statistically meaningful though.

----------


## mz10

Race has been officially called by CBS

http://www.cbsnews.com/election-resu...shtml?state=KY

----------


## brandon

woohoo!

----------


## torchbearer

*happy dance*

----------


## MelissaWV

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

----------


## tsai3904

General Election - 18.7% Reporting

Massie
29,587
57.7%

Adkins
20,377
39.7%

Lewis
1,302
2.5%




Politico has some results for the special election.

Special Election - 0% Reporting

Massie
424
53.4%

Adkins
353
44.5%

Lewis
17
2.1%

----------


## July

Yes!

----------


## tsai3904

General Election - 22.4% Reporting

Massie
34,337
57.8%

Adkins
23,554
39.6%

Lewis
1,516
2.6%



Special Election - 31.8% Reporting

Massie
38,199
51.8%

Adkins
32,797
44.5%

Lewis
2,765
3.7%

----------


## tsai3904

General Election - 55.8% Reporting

Massie
81,047
60.0%

Adkins
50,191
37.2%

Lewis
3,771
2.8%



Special Election - 57.6% Reporting

Massie
71,772
56.2%

Adkins
51,382
40.2%

Lewis
4,613
3.6%

----------


## tsai3904

Politico has called the general and special elections for Thomas Massie.  Congratulations Thomas!

----------


## Spoa

Congrats to Congressman-Elect Thomas Massie! It is now official. God Bless the new congressman. Stay true to conservative values.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Woohoo!

----------


## MarcusI

Congrats!

----------


## Michigan11

Hell Yeah!!!!! I didn't even know the results were in on this... Congrats Massie!

----------


## seyferjm

Yes!!!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Awesome!

----------


## tsai3904

General Election - 99.8% Reporting

Massie
185,614
62.1%

Adkins
104,590
35.0%

Lewis
8,658
2.9%



Special Election - 63.7% Reporting

Massie
99,589
58.3%

Adkins
65,151
38.2%

Lewis
5,968
3.5%

----------


## July

Yes! Congrats!!

----------


## deadfish

pwned

----------


## trey4sports

It was a MASSIEcurr!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Friends,
> 
> Thank you! This is truly a momentous occasion.
> 
> After months of campaigning and traveling across the district, after working hard with tireless and dedicated supporters, we have a reason to celebrate.
> 
> You, the great people of Kentucky's 4th district have made the impossible possible. You have proven once again that it is the people who have the power, and it is the people who are going to take back control of our government and set this country on the right path.
> 
> No matter if you're a Democrat or Republican; we all recognize that Washington is broken and sorely lacking common sense.
> ...


...

----------


## devil21

AWESOME!  Congrats Thomas!

Setting brushfires.....

----------


## CrissyNY

Happy face!!!!  Congrats Thomas!

----------


## majinkoola

Ron has two months to show Massie and Bentivolio the ropes, since they won their special elections.

----------


## mad cow

Wow,it was also by a huge margin.Big win!

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Congrats Thomas!  To be honest your election was the only one I was really rooting for =P

----------

